# Tell me about your favorite boof stroke



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Are you trying to start a useful discussion about kayaking? I think you're on the wrong site. Implicit in your question, I think, is there an official boof taxonomy? I've never seen it. 

LL had a few cool posts a while back: 
https://whitewaterinstruction.wordpress.com/2008/07/02/the-boof/

Not really about different types of boofs per se, but I found this discussion pretty interesting: 
Pro Panel: Boofing Technique | Blister Gear Review – Skis, Snowboards, Mountain Bikes, Climbing, Kayaking - The most honest and in-depth reviews of outdoor sports equipment on the planet.

Most interesting, I thought was Quinn's description of something akin to a stern squirt boof, which I'm going to have to try out this spring and see if I can wrap my head around. 

I would say an obvious and omission from your list is the sweep boof.

From my years of paddling, I would say by far the most useful boof skill for creekboating is a delayed boof. You can run a lot of drops and get away with a lot of other slop if you can nail the timing on a delayed boof. As a corollary, this is the most common reason aspiring/novice/or just bad creekboaters end up getting destroyed on big drops. It's pretty easy to nail a huge boof if you have a nice square edge (ala Leap of Faith on Escalante - the creek, not the river), but it's much more common to have a sloper with consequences at the bottom.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

No stroke/airhump


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Pinkies up*


----------



## Uldis (Apr 3, 2013)

Quinn's sweeping boof stroke description is something I've definitely been missing out on. So let's say you're running a drop where you want to land with a hard right angle. My understanding is start approx. facing straight downstream, lift you're right edge, sweep stroke on the left side while releasing your left edge and the sweep will get your bow all the way right overpowering the carving left tendency? 
I always approached a sweeping boof from a flat hull, maybe that's why it had the tendency of being followed with a hole ride/carp/swim combo


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah, I think your description is correct, though I think the initial angle is to allow for proper initiation and finishing position when the stroke is completed. But I honestly don't know if I completely understand it. I'm picturing initiating the stern in a playboat. You edge the boat and sweep in order to lift your bow. Seems like the same idea, except it's being used to keep the bow up to enter the feature you're trying to boof. The rest of the stroke is used to flatten your boat and point it in the desired direction.

I've played around with trying to edge my boat while boofing. It's definitely an advanced move. As several people in that article note, it actually allows you take advantage of great rocker on your edge, and it feels and looks cool. I've had it lead to way more trouble for me than help because if your timing is off you fall on your edge when you land. In general I would say keeping your hull flat while boofing is plenty effective in most situations and way safer. It's fun to play around with the edges though.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

my favorite boof stroke is one in which I am stomping on top of hipster latvians. Sorry, no free range boofs here, this site is for those who can't boat in the winter. Get out of here 1%er 

...Come to yellow pine.


----------



## Uldis (Apr 3, 2013)

It's called Trickle down boofenomics Paul, us 1%ers deserve these boofs and the more boofs we get the more boofs we create for the rest of you.

I was kind of hoping to get some sweet new boofing technique ideas to play around with but instead, since this is the buzz after all, tell me about your new cooler and how you keep your butt plugs cold for day 7

By the way I gotta say I do appreciate the no stroke air hump boof especially when it's on brianK's pinned boat in kirshbaums

See ya in yellow pine


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

https://vimeo.com/1008222

A video of me doing a sweep boof. This is leap of faith in escalante where a fader actually works better, but my time in the front range had me committed to the sweep boof, which is good for avoiding rocks, but not so useful for clearing big holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

On that very drop I like to approach the same, but then plant the paddle out away from the boat over the lip on the side you want to angle toward (the right) and basically do a draw in-to-boof stroke. I feel like that helps me spot and control my landing. That and it gives me something to pull my knees up to letting me really get the bow up. Seems to work well on lips like this. If anyone know what that might be called, please let me know.

Also... Yay Esca! I had a dream about paddling it just the other day. Can't wait to get back!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

rivervibe said:


> On that very drop I like to approach the same, but then plant the paddle out away from the boat over the lip on the side you want to angle toward (the right) and basically do a draw in-to-boof stroke. I feel like that helps me spot and control my landing. That and it gives me something to pull my knees up to letting me really get the bow up. Seems to work well on lips like this. If anyone know what that might be called, please let me know.
> 
> Also... Yay Esca! I had a dream about paddling it just the other day. Can't wait to get back!


Fader boof, which when combined with mega lean turns into an ear dip. I believe it's also been referred to as the flying Delavergne.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks. I like that. It definitely does fly.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

River vibe- I agree that that right stroke draw/fader is better. Just an example of the less dynamic but sometimes necessary sweep boof. 

I thought the head dip business was kinda silly until I found myself trying in in Mexico. Not sure the head dip is a useful move per se but leaning out just the right amount (then pulling it back underneath you) does create great leverage and it feels cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Absolutely. It can be very necessary. I haven't tried the ear dip much yet... I guess it would be good practice for when trying to stay upright when you're getting pushed around at the top of a drop. Personally, I think a cross-over boof is fairly impressive.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I placed that boat in Kirshbaum's to provide an autoboof to help kayakers with weak boofs, so you're welcome. 

Last year (we only boat in summer here Uldis - anyone can be good at kayaking if they boat year round) I was playing around with a variation of the squirt boof that is discussed in that link. I would approach rocks with a nice pillow and load the stern and use it to boof with an upward angle - almost like a splat/squirt boof. It's fun to do on low consequence boofs, I personally wouldn't use it on a boof with consequences, but that has more to do with technique than anything wrong with that boof.

For the sweep boof - almost every time you boof into an eddy you use a variation of the sweep boof.

I'll be available to give you a free lesson in yellow pine on July 2.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Still using the Front Range as an excuse... Ian taught me a different technique - you just boof really hard into them rocks and then grab them with your hands.

LOF also is a bit of cross grain boof, esp at lower flows than in the jmack instructional video. Water is moving from left to right at the lip. Planting a stroke on your right side uses the power of the water to load your stroke.


----------



## Uldis (Apr 3, 2013)

Hell I don't even live on the front range anymore and I still use it as an excuse. It's the perfect way to explain to someone that ya I was on that run, no I probably shouldn't have been on it but after 6 months of solid winter internet boating and whiskey drinking I became pretty damn good and I knew I could fire it up.
So I've been going out with a buddy who is just getting into creeking so it's been allowing me to play around a lot with different techniques on pretty forgiving rapids. Of course I've been doing the catch all the Eddie and drop into holes to try to work yourself out and boofing everything, but I'm looking for new techniques to play around with and what's more fun than boofing.
Anyway if anyone's got something fun to play around with just throw it ou there.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

KSC said:


> Yeah, I think your description is correct, though I think the initial angle is to allow for proper initiation and finishing position when the stroke is completed. But I honestly don't know if I completely understand it. I'm picturing initiating the stern in a playboat. You edge the boat and sweep in order to lift your bow. Seems like the same idea, except it's being used to keep the bow up to enter the feature you're trying to boof. The rest of the stroke is used to flatten your boat and point it in the desired direction.
> 
> I've played around with trying to edge my boat while boofing. It's definitely an advanced move. As several people in that article note, it actually allows you take advantage of great rocker on your edge, and it feels and looks cool. I've had it lead to way more trouble for me than help because if your timing is off you fall on your edge when you land. In general I would say keeping your hull flat while boofing is plenty effective in most situations and way safer. It's fun to play around with the edges though.


Ah yes the lean boof. I've toyed around with this technique for a bit. When done correctly it leads to some serious boofs. I do have a comical series of photos of me trying the lean boof and not transferring my edges.

Here I'm running the right side of tunnel. I like this line for working on serious boofs, but it's not exactly forgiving.









Having a pretty sweet boof but I completely failed to transfer my edges.









Damnit...









Cue Tunnel beatdown.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

The first picture in that series looks sweet - that makes it worth it.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

After I posted I noticed this fantastic video with all the latest downriver moves. Uldis these should keep you busy for a while perfecting these. Even though it is in German make sure you listen to the descriptions of the moves - there's enough english in there to make it awesome.

https://vimeo.com/118266689


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Brian was just trying a new variation of the lean in which you dip your head and body completely underwater and try to boof with your face. 

The squirt boof is cool. There is a great spot on middle gnarrows with low consequences on that pillow before the overhanging dong rock where you can try funky squirt/splat/ different boofs off the right side. My personal favorite as mentioned above is the delayed boof. Nothing like trying to be patient while looking down at a monster hole. Fun place to try this is double drop on the truss. While you are out there, try 3-4 strokes into te boof where each stroke is where you want it to be. It helps with timing when you have to pick multiple points to put your blade in before the main event. Then wen you come back to clear creek you talk about how much better boofing is in the nw. Boofing and ironic lensless glasses stores.


----------



## BEArmstrong (Nov 5, 2009)

Some of the young bucks on the Potomac have been taking the ear dip to it's next logical progression. The underwater boof. I can't think of anywhere on the front range that I'd like to try this one but the Spout at 3.5 seems to work. Photo by Brett Mayer of Robert Waldron.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

More roll boofage at 00:24
https://vimeo.com/39229191


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=792922810785764


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

This video has it all: good boofs, bad boofs, cross grain boots, cross bow boofs leaner boofs, and what I expect to become the next big thing: the "landing on Tony Miely in a hole boof" (2:40)

Vallecito creek race 2014 - Kayak Session Magazine


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Phil U. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=792922810785764


How could I forgot about the invaluable cross bow lean.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

This one https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=799470590127215&fref=nf

And this one https://vimeo.com/84552220

And my personal favorite at minute 2:06 https://vimeo.com/27300049


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Wow, really I find this thread and no one not front rangers, western slopers, or even PACNWers has mentioned the obvious best boof out there?

Best boof is when you are boofing Uldis' mom. Doesn't matter if it is on the Poudre, Cherry Bomb, or the Truss. 

See how I named dropped some cool rivers just like PaulK so you know I am legit.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Oh and B to the K I think squirt boofing is when you come up to a drop unexpectedly and as you pull out a Hail Mary delayed boof you make some chocolate Dairy Queen in your pants. Sole reason I use a dry suit. Keeps everything clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Boofing Uldis' mom seems cool until the next day. It burns when I pee. 

Little white, stikine, filter plant church.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Kevin - are you going on Carter's Middle Fork trip?

We are headed to the South Fork of the Salmon from the takeout, and are going to put in on July 2 take out on July 4th for fireworks in Riggins, back in Colorado by Sunday July 5th. You should include that in your plans. Give the SF Salmon a google if you have any doubts - it looks sweet. Give me a call if you want more info.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Boof*

Back when I started paddling the stern boof as you're calling it was named a Rocket Move. In my old Frankenstein I would peel out into the current, go into a stern squirt, stall it out in the main current drop into flushy holes, and POW I would get shot out of the hole straight into the sky. Kind of like doing a stern ender, but with downstream momentum.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Paulk I wouldn't know too much about Uldis' mom's STD's. I took that V card and haven't been back since. Why aren't you wrapping it up? Silly younging.

East Fork Kaweah, Minus rapids, Farmlands

Briank, Yes Jess and I are going to the Salmon. As of now I have a green light on the SF Salmon


----------



## Uldis (Apr 3, 2013)

First of all my mother is a virgin so now I know you guys are just making stuff up.

Second, brown canyon, numbers, clear fork cowlitz

Third, I'm alternate brown clawing/skeet skeeting as I write this stout post one handed so I really don't even feel like I had to name drop the numbers, but I did anyways Kevin, just for you.

But more to the point, this thread has recently become irrelevant. I should have listened to you guys all along. I was wrong, you were right. You're so cool, I'm so lame. 
All the moves you guys have been showing me for years are the 2015 style move

https://vimeo.com/120588851


----------



## mark_vanis (Aug 7, 2013)

The style video is possibly the funniest kayaking video I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

